# Nachteile von .png



## Teek (3. August 2004)

Hi!

Hab mal ne Verständnisfrage: Was ist der Nachteil von png gegenüber gif oder jpg?

MfG

Teek


----------



## ShadowMan (3. August 2004)

Hi Teek!

Also *tief luft hol*:

PNG hat den Vorteil gegenüber gif, dass es nicht nur "transparent" oder "nicht transparent" speichert, sondern das Maß der Deckkraft. 
Der Alphakanal des GIF-Formates ordnet jedem Pixel das Attribut Transparent/nicht transparent zu.
Der Alphakanal des PNG-Formates dagegen ordnet jedem Pixel Deckkraft zu.
Das heißt das du z.B. ein Bild hast mit einem Schatten und das GIF speichert diesen Schatten als nicht transparent ab und speichert somit im Verlauf des Schattens die Hintergrundfarbe mit. (sagen wir einfach mal weiß)
Und wenn wir dieses GIF nun auf einem anderen Hintergrund einfügen sehen wir immer diesen weißen Rand um das GIF. 
Beim PNG ist dies anders. Dort ist der Hintergrund egal, da jedem Pixel ja eine bestimmte Deckkraft zugewiesen wird.
Und bei jpg ist das alles noch ganz anders, denn jpg besitzt keinen Alphakanal und speichert keine transparenten Pixel ab.

Siehe Anlage!

Der Vorteil von jpg ist jedoch das es sehr viel besser komprimiert. Lediglich bei großen einfarbigen Flächen komprimiert GIF besser. Sonst liegen die Dateigrößen bei einer ca. 10 fachen Größe, wobei manchmal das PNG (z.B. schwarz/weiß) und manchmal das GIF (große einfarbige Flächen) eine bessere Komprimierung erreicht.

Hoffe ich konnte deine Frage beantworten.  

Liebe Grüße,
Manuel ;-]

P.S. Ach ja, die Bilder sind aus unserer Medientechnikvorlesung.


----------



## Jan Seifert (3. August 2004)

Nachteil von PNG (ok, eigentlich andersrum):
Der IE zeigt sie nicht richtig an, zumindest keine Transparenten.


----------



## Teek (3. August 2004)

Danke! ^^

Und außer dem Transparenz-problem gibt es keine Nachteile? Bzw. kann jedes System .png Dateien anzeigen?

MfG

Teek


----------



## Mamphil (3. August 2004)

Hi!


> _Original geschrieben von Teek _
> *Bzw. kann jedes System .png Dateien anzeigen?*


 Nein, natürlich kann nicht jedes System .png-Dateien anzeigen. Ich denke zum Beispiel an DOS oder UNIX-Server(-Konsolen).

Alle "aktuellen" Rechner mit einem Grafik-OS sollten keine Probleme haben.

Mamphil


----------



## JojoS (3. August 2004)

PNG ist noch nicht als offizieller Standard feigegeben. Ich glaube gegenüber Gif hat es noch den Vorteil, das man 24 Bit Farbtiefe nutzen kann.


----------



## Teek (3. August 2004)

Welchen Typ nehm ich denn dann am besten für Grafiken, Logos etc. png oder jpg?

MfG

Teek


----------



## KristophS (3. August 2004)

ShadowMan hat dir schon den entscheidenen Hinweis gegeben:
Es kommt auf den Zweck ,also auf das Logo selber an.
Lies dir seinen Post nocheinmal durch ,dann kannst du selbst entscheiden.


----------



## ShadowMan (4. August 2004)

Danke KristophS  

Da macht man sich schon so viel Mühe und doch wird die Hälfte überlesen...na egal, was will man machen?  

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Semostar (10. August 2004)

Hallo

Shadowman hat recht. Es gibt kein was ist besser oder schlechter, sondern welchen Eigenschaften soll meine Grafik erfüllen.

Wenn Du für den Webbereich produzieren willst, dann richte es am Besten so ein, daß Du alles grafische mit GIF oder JPEG darstellst. Dann gehst Du auf Nummer sicher in punkto richtiger Darstellung. Da brauchst Du Dir dann nicht so ein Kopf machen. Es ist halt so blöd. Ich meine es gibt ja auch ein JPEG2000 Format mit besseren Eigenschaften, aber es hilft alles nix.

Grüße an alle

Semo


----------

